# Insulating Storage Areas.



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

After my first hunting trip this last month I found that there are some small things that could be improved to keep things a little warmer. One area that showed itself immediately was the cold air coming up from under the bed. Since the bed sits over the front storage area, I went to work to keep the cold in the storage area and not in the bedroom.

Here is a picture of the front storage of my 31RQS.



















The alluminum wall framing is 1" thick while the roof framing is 1 1/2" thick. I swung by Home Depot and purchased some foam insulation. I bought the 1 1/2" R-5.9  to use in the roof of the storage area. It looks like the second tile back is hanging down a bit, but I had to cut out for the shocks for the underbed storage lid. Thinking now, I can't use it, so I should have just removed them.










For the wall I used a double foil sided 1" foam board R-6.4.










I then used the same 1" foam board to cover the entire roof and wall. I used 1 1/2" self taping screws to secure the insulation to the roof and wall. Then taped the seams with reflective tape.



















I only did the front compartment this weekend, which took just over two hours of measuring and cutting. Next weekend I'll do the back compartment.

I used a skill saw and table saw to cut most of the pieces out, but have to say that with a sharpened knife, this can be done easily without any power tools.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Very Nice!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

let us know how much warmer the trl is now. tks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it looks great but I would add one more thing to make it dang near perfect. On the wall cover it with 1/8" luan sheeting to minimize the damage to the insulation as you slide things in and out.


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally slept in the TT last night and I have to say that I believe it was well worth putting the insulation in.

First off, there wasn't that cool draft coming up from the sides of the bed. We have a clock with a thermometer that is attached to the ceiling just above the head area of the bed. With the heater set at 63* and the door closed it would stay a nice 67-69* during our hunting trip when it had dipped into the teens. Last night it dropped into the teens again (with a horrible 40+ mph wind) and by the time I got up this morning the wife had the heater turned down to 60* and it was still 68* in the bedroom. Too bad the rest of the trailer wasn't as warm...especially the bathroom. But, that is fixed now...see other thread.

I finished installing the insulation in the rear storage area. Didn't bother with pictures because it was essentially the same as the front, but a different shape. Although the walls in the rear area are 1 1/2" thick instead of the 1" like the front.

Over all I used almost 3 sheets of the 1 1/2" foam, and just over 4 of the 1" double foil layered sheet for a weight gain of ~40 lbs.

I also added some insulation on the outside wall of the water pump compartment. Covered the inlet line from the tank to the pump. There was a good foot or more of the water line that was in direct contact with the frame and that is probably why that line froze during our hunting trip. I think I will have to do some more digging in the belly of the beast in the next year!


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I think it looks great but I would add one more thing to make it dang near perfect. On the wall cover it with 1/8" luan sheeting to minimize the damage to the insulation as you slide things in and out.


I believe that is what would make this perfect. That area of both front and rear compartments would be the only thing that might get damaged and adding that sheeting would prevent any or all possibilities. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I think it looks great but I would add one more thing to make it dang near perfect. On the wall cover it with 1/8" luan sheeting to minimize the damage to the insulation as you slide things in and out.


Maybe you could get a truck shop to spray it with the stuff they use on truck beds....now that would be down right AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

looks great. if you do the luan covering, you will probably have to recess your screw heads.


----------

